# Kabel quetschen gefährlich?



## janaiky (18. August 2012)

*Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*

Mal eine kurze Frage, ich will neben den Netzteil am Boden noch einen Wasserkühlungsradiator installieren und dann bleibt dort kaum Platz für die Kabel. Ist es schlimm, wenn die Kabel irgendwie zusammengequetscht sind auf 2- maximal 3 cm? Die Kabel gehen dann sofort durch die Kabelöffnungen. Habe ja schon alles probiert, doch frage ich mich, ob dabei die Kabel kaputt gehen könnten (Kabelbruch) oder noch etwas schlimmeres?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*

Ich verstehe die Geschichte gerade nicht, vielleicht nennst du die Hardware damit ein Licht aufgeht. Generell kann man enge Radien legen und braucht keinen Kabelbruch zu befürchten


----------



## janaiky (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*

Okay, also in ein Xigmatek Elysium in den Boden nebeneinander:
Seasonic X-660 - die Kabel - NexXxus Monsta 240er - Aquastream

Dabei bleibt für die Kabel extrem wenig Platz (2-3 cm), wobei ich die Sorge habe, dass das auf Dauer für die Kabel nicht gut ist, wenn sie soger gegen den Radiator drücken.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*

Spare dir bitte jede weitere komplizierte Erklärungen und mach bitte ein Bild.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*

Hm ja vielleicht hilft so etwas aus dem Knipsomat. Ich habe zwar vieles in den Händen aber nicht wirklich alles. Arbeitest du bei Teerbau? Ausser mit einer Strassenwalze wäre es kaum möglich neben dem NT einen Radiator zu verbauen


----------



## Gothic1806 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm ja vielleicht hilft so etwas aus dem Knipsomat. Ich habe zwar vieles in den Händen aber nicht wirklich alles. Arbeitest du bei Teerbau? Ausser mit einer Strassenwalze wäre es kaum möglich neben dem NT einen Radiator zu verbauen


 
Er wird meinen hintereinander denn ich denk ned das er Netzteil , Radi ,und Pumpe nebeneinander hinbekommt ohne das Gehäuse zu verbreitern oder die Seitentür offen zu lassen  .

@TE sollange nirgends scharfe Kanten da sind die schneiden oder du die Stecker der Kabel rausbrichst aus dem Netzteil besteht keine Gefahr . Offene Stecker in der Engstelle solltest du aber Isolieren .


Mfg Markus


----------



## janaiky (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*

Hier das Bild. Das Netzteil hin und her zu bauen ist echt nervig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic1806 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*

Sieht doch gut aus nix gequetscht nur n bissl geknickt ohne gegendruck passt Perfekt wenns so bleiben soll .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*

@ Gothic

Jep, hast Recht. Kabel sind mein "Spezialgebiet" als Gitarrist . So lange nichts auf Dauer übel gequetscht wird, wie vor kurzem bei uns die scharfe Kante eines schweren Küchenherds auf das 400 Volt Kabel gestellt wurde (wohlgemerkt von einem Elektriker ), ist das ok.


----------



## Westcoast (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*

ich sehe da auch keine probleme, sieht doch gut versteckt aus. so schlimm ist es nicht, wenn man kabel bischen zerdrückt. die leitung wird nicht gleich beschädigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*

nicht besonders schön aber noch ok.


----------



## janaiky (19. August 2012)

Soll ja noch irgendwie abgedeckt werden, wie das Case mit schwarzem Aluminium (?) 
Weiß aber noch nicht, wo ich das herbekomme, würde ja auch gerne die Front abtrennen, habe sowas aber noch nie gemacht. Finde auch das Fenster vom Elysium nicht so gut...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2012)

*AW: Kabel quetschen gefährlich?*

Versuche es mal mit dem Buamarkt oder dem Wertstoffhof / Schrottplatz wenn es preiswert werden soll. Was meinst du mit Front abtrennen? Das Fenster könnte man sich ein Stück machen, für ein X Window Design ist wohl nicht genügend Platz


----------



## janaiky (19. August 2012)

Oh, schlecht ausgedrückt, ich meine eventuell auch noch eine Platte hinter die 5 1/4 Zoll Schächte, dass man da auch nicht hin gucken kann. Beim Fenster halt die Lüfteröffnung


----------

